# Maus Einfachklick wird als Doppelklick oder gar nicht gewertet



## alphos (12. Januar 2018)

Hallo! 

Ich habe seit einigen Wochen folgendes Problem mit meiner Maus (Logitech M185), die mir seit ca. 5 jahren wirklich sehr gute Dienste geleistet hat. 

Und zwar wird hin und wieder der Einfachklick entweder als Doppelklick oder gar nicht gewertet . Es passiert wie gesagt nicht bei jedem Klick aber in letzter Zeit immer öffter. Treiber und Einstellungen habe ich überprüft, scheint alles in Ordnung zu sein. Aber dem Verhalten nach zu urteilen, würde ich eher auf Hardware Problem schließen. Was meint ihr? Hat jemand bereits das gleiche Problem gehabt? Kann man die maus noch retten? Ich habe die gerade einmal auseinander geschraubt und von Fusseln und Staub frei gepustet, scheint aber nicht besser geworden zu sein..

Hier ist einmal ein Foto von dem Innenleben. Wie es ausschaut kann man die Kontakte evtl. auseinanderstecken, aber ob man dann damit etwas anfangen kann? Außerdem kann man sie dabei von der Platine reißen, wäre also denke ich zu riskant.

IMG 20180112 112002 BURST003 — imgbb.com


----------



## keinnick (12. Januar 2018)

Auf dem Bild (Thumbnail) sieht man leider nichts. Versuchen würde ich eine Reparatur mal. Was soll schon schiefgehen, ich meine nach 5 Jahren hat die Maus auch ihren Dienst getan und die Schalter können dann schon mal das zeitliche segnen.


----------



## alphos (12. Januar 2018)

keinnick schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild (Thumbnail) sieht man leider nichts. Versuchen würde ich eine Reparatur mal. Was soll schon schiefgehen, ich meine nach 5 Jahren hat die Maus auch ihren Dienst getan und die Schalter können dann schon mal das zeitliche segnen.



Sorry, jetzt ist ein großes Bild verlinkt... Was meinst du genauer mit Reparatur? Wenns um etwas komplizierteres geht als Kontakte zu reinigen, wäre ich dafür nicht geeignet .


----------



## Ash1983 (12. Januar 2018)

Die Symptome hatte meine G502 auch nach rund 3 Jahren, war einfach durch und musste ersetzt werden.


----------



## fipS09 (12. Januar 2018)

Das hatte ich bei meinen Copperheads auch, der Switch der den Klick registriert wird hinüber sein.


----------



## keinnick (12. Januar 2018)

alphos schrieb:


> Sorry, jetzt ist ein großes Bild verlinkt... Was meinst du genauer mit Reparatur? Wenns um etwas komplizierteres geht als Kontakte zu reinigen, wäre ich dafür nicht geeignet .



Ok, Reparatur war übertrieben.  Reinigen kannst Du versuchen und wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr viel kaputt machen. Das würde ich mal versuchen.


----------



## JackA (12. Januar 2018)

Das Thema ist ja schon so alt, wie ich jung bin O_o
Mikroschalter ist einfach durchgenudelt. Alten auslöten, neuen rein löten, fertig. Ist dir das zu kompliziert, neue Maus kaufen.


----------



## Gast20180803 (12. Januar 2018)

genau metall plätchen im microschalter der maus gebrochen, dadurch kommt der doppel klick effekt


----------



## claster17 (12. Januar 2018)

Wenn die Blattfeder im Switch nicht gebrochen ist, kann man die ganz leicht etwas nachspannen. Dazu gibt es genug Anleitungen im Netz. Anschließend könnte es sein, dass die Maustaste etwas mehr Druck braucht.

How I fixed my Logitech G500 mouse click problem | Liquid Quartz
(Pinzette ist sehr empfehlenswert)


----------



## JackA (12. Januar 2018)

Dieser Fix geht aber auch oft genug schief, ich habs selbst auch noch nicht hinbekommen.


----------



## claster17 (13. Januar 2018)

Hat bei meiner G700 (ebenfalls Doppelklick) tadellos funktioniert. War allerdings ziemlicher Fummelkram. Falls das nicht klappt kann man immer noch löten.


----------



## JackA (13. Januar 2018)

Jo, ich hab bei meiner G602 einfach neue Schalter eingebaut, bevor ich mir das Fummeln antu, hol ich mir fürn 5er nen 5er Pack Schalter xD


----------

